# my kitty ;3



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my kitty is named "midnight" or "sheba" (i prefer midnight), she was born on the 10th of july 2009. her mother was a black & white mix cat named "Oreo's" her father is unknown, she is the runt, but one of the largest in her litter . she loves me (or just my room :roll she is solid black with only two white strands of fur. here is the pic i have of her:








this is the only pic but i'll get more, and here is her step sister, a full tabby. same mother different father (we suppose), but she was stolen and never found :-( her name was "tigeris" (tig-res) , she was born on december, 1st 2009:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got more pics:
























my favorite one  :


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute! She's adorable! I'm sorry you lost Tigeris. 
I have a cat named Midnight... He's a big boy. Last time I checked he was 15 pounds... Yeh. And he had lost weight then. He's heaver than my dog!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  i think something happened to her tail :\ it ain't going up no more, and when i try to put it up, i suppose it hurts her because she meows and it sounds like she is in pain


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww.... Poor thing... Hope you can find the issue and make her feel better.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, i found out she LOVES to sleep on my bookbag o.0 she is actually sleeping on it right now.
*part of back story:*
also midnight carries black/white coloration, and possibley albino, because i used to have a cat. that was her step brother, but full blood related to the tabby (he was stolen too) and he was solid white, he only had like 2 strands of grey hair.
that litter had 2 black & whites, 1 multi tabby/black/white, 1 tabby, and 1 albino. 2 were stolen, 1 passed away by being a bit too small, 1 was given to a friend (never heard from her), and one was given to my grandmother. also the mother "Oreo's" was given away too. so the last cat i know from that litter was my grand mother, he has white paws, and black everywhere else, and his belly to his bottom jaw is white too. we call him "Dr professor sergeant mr theodore Bogangos" but my grandmother calls him "Tido" so he for surely carries tabby/albino/ and black & white, but he had a deformity from birth, his ribs where flattened on the bottom, and his tail curves toward his back (we call it a squirrel tail lol), i used to help him walk around with the flat ribs, but he grew out of it, it is just his tail never gotten better, it is still messed up. 
from the litter Midnight was in, i know her older brother (the first one that the mother gave birth to) "White socks" and her older sister (the third one) "Mittens", though she is awfully larger than mittens. i don't keep them my aunt and cousins do. but i see them time to time, FYI white socks gotten really fat there XD


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Same with ( my cat ) Midnight!!! He also likes to sleep on bookbags! I wonder if there's a thing with black cats named Midnight... Strange...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is midnight when she was a little kitten:









lol, there might be XP it takes me forever to get her off the book bag when i am too lazy to carry her XD


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww.... _What a sweet kittie. _
When my Midnight was a kitten he was gray with silver points... Good thing we named him Midnight and not smoky like we where originally going to.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol XP, and thanks


----------

